# Horner's Syndrome



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

My sister's dear friend rescued a Golden several months ago that was left in a backyard by his family. I posted a while back about him and his horrible story. Anyway, he and his new mom love each other to pieces. She has dealt with some issues with him and his health, such as cronic ear infections. My sister just called to tell me he had some wierd episode where he lost his balance and fell and his face seems to have a slight droop to it. Her friend took him to the vet yesterday and said it looks like he has Horner's Syndrome. The vet said it wasn't a stroke or a seizure. He ran some blood work and wants to make sure Gianni is able to go on steroids. I did a search and one of the causes of this syndrome could he cronic middle ear infections. Has anyone experienced this with their Golden? My sister's friend is just devastated. She had lost both of her Golden's last year and has become so attached to Gianni. I feel so bad for her as I had found him at our local rescue. Here is a picture of him loving his new life.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is a couple of threads I found about it

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...d/83851-help-what-causes-facial-drooping.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...2-mango-has-vestibular-horners-syndromes.html


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks so much Carol. I will pass this on.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I would has guessed vestibular syndrome too. I put my dogs on antibiotics as soon as I even suspect this, because it is usually a middle ear thing. I do go round and round with the vets over this. A middle ear infection can not be seen by looking in the ears, you have to go on symptoms. Most dogs do make a full recovery, some still have a slight head tilt. There should be many posts here on GRF about this. It can take awhile to go away and there are things that can be done to make a dog more comfortable. I hope he gets well soon.


----------

